# Need help caring for injured Anole Lizard



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

Ill make this short and sweet and hope someone can help.

I was weed eating my grass today and sadly swiped an Anole lizard by the fence. Unfortunately i did not see him in time to stop. He seems to be fine accept for his front left leg which has a small gash and he doesnt seem to be able to use that limb at all.

I felt so bad i captured him/her and bought all the supplies to take care of the little guy. He seems well enough to eat a cricket i gave him and moves around pretty good considering. 

What should i do about the leg? will it repair itself, fall off, infect him further? i dont know what to do.

Including a picture.

Thank you.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

if you have some F10 barrier ointment, that will help prevent infection - but it needs a reptile specialist Vet...difficult to treat broken bones in such small animals, but if its not broken, and you can keep the wound clean, then it may heal up

that said, it looks pretty mangled in the picture, perhaps even partialy amputated, infection/gangrine are distinct possibilities, so the sooner its seen by a vet the better - I have no idea if an anole can live with only 3 legs tbh, vet should be able to advise


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

thank you for the responce.

his leg literally flops around, on his back or underneath him. I dont have much hope for his leg repairing itself and i understand he will not be able to live in the wild, but i dont mind caring for him/her. im sure he can survive in a cage being fed crickets.

just not sure what to do with the leg. taking an anole to the vet seems a bit absurd i think?


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't worry about taking your Anole to the vets worry about the pain he must be in with a busted leg


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

Desurain said:


> thank you for the responce.
> 
> his leg literally flops around, on his back or underneath him. I dont have much hope for his leg repairing itself and i understand he will not be able to live in the wild, but i dont mind caring for him/her. im sure he can survive in a cage being fed crickets.
> 
> just not sure what to do with the leg. taking an anole to the vet seems a bit absurd i think?


Why is it absurd? 

Unfortunately caring for animals involves the vets sometimes. It's admirable that you want to look after the animal, but feeding and housing it don't make up for leaving it with a leg in that state. 

Do any vets or organisation in you area treat injured wild animals for free?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

no its not absurd at all...poor thing is probably in agony, if the leg is that bad, it probably needs amputating and cleaning properly by a vet; sooner rather than later, or infection_ will_ set in

look for a local reptile specialist vet, and he should get good care


----------



## aquited (Oct 30, 2008)

If the anole is native to where you live are there no wildlife rescues that could take it and give the necessary care?


----------



## Chunk the tegu (Feb 18, 2015)

To be honest, don't even worry about a specialist vet, just take him to ANY vet. From the looks of the limb it is all ready past saving, so it would be chop and stitch job, fairly simple and inexpensive really. It is clearly infected and if the little guy isn't seen too, he'll most likely die from infection and that can be a nasty death. 
As for it seeming stupid to take an anole to the vet, the vet won't see it that way. They become vets because they want to help animals, whether that be hamsters, lizards, dogs or someone's prize winning thoroughbred stallion. 
I imagine any vet in your area would be more upset that you didn't bring them the little guy.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Chunk the tegu said:


> To be honest, don't even worry about a specialist vet, just take him to ANY vet. From the looks of the limb it is all ready past saving, so it would be chop and stitch job, fairly simple and inexpensive really. It is clearly infected and if the little guy isn't seen too, he'll most likely die from infection and that can be a nasty death.
> As for it seeming stupid to take an anole to the vet, the vet won't see it that way. They become vets because they want to help animals, whether that be hamsters, lizards, dogs or someone's prize winning thoroughbred stallion.
> I imagine any vet in your area would be more upset that you didn't bring them the little guy.


being able to handle an anole just in itself, is a delicate task...not one I would want to leave to a vet who deals only with dogs and cats; let alone treat it :whistling2:

unless there is no other option, reptile specialists should always be consulted for reptiles


----------



## Chunk the tegu (Feb 18, 2015)

I do agree with the crux of your point, but all vets should have the fundamental skill to deal with all animals, however delicate. Physically anoles may be small and fragile but so are hamsters and birds. A normal vet may not have specialised in reptiles but an experienced individual should be able to identify infection or a dead limb. They usually also (like doctors) have the contacts to track a reptile specialist quickly and consult them in treatment options, so even if they are not specialised they are still the best place for a referral. 
Personally if my reptile hurt his leg, resulting in a deep wound and it being dragged behind the animal I would not waste time trying to get to the nearest specialist (two hour drive in my case) I would turn up outside the vets down the road. Mainly to get the wound sanitised, pain relief and infection control in either the form of an antibiotic or bandaging, three things that must be done ASAP in the case for wound management of all animals. From there I would make way to the specialist especially if a complicated op was required. 

I hope you don't think I am being argumentative, and I do agree with a specialist being best.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

yep i agree it needs treatment immediatly, and waiting around for a specialist isnt an option, the longer this Anole goes without treatment whether specialist or not, the bleaker the prognosis

hopefully OP took it to a vet today tho...


----------



## Chunk the tegu (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope so too . . .


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Desurain how that Anole doing what did the vet do to his/her leg in the end?


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey guys.

Took little lizzy to the vet. Sadly the leg could not be saved, all bone and cartridge was broken and only being held on by the skin. The vet said it would never work again.

I am going to care for her since i put her through this. will upload a new pic of her in her habitat when i am able.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwww shame but at least you are going to care for it. Well done.


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

She seems to be doing pretty good getting around. Kind of amazing really.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

It is amazing how they cope with disabilities, just look at her hanging from that branch with only one leg at the front, brilliant. I am pleased she seems settled after such a traumatic ordeal. And lovely set up for her. Well done:2thumb:.


----------



## cameroon (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done, you did the right thing.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

glad to hear he's had treatment 

that viv needs lots more decor, fill it up, to create a nice secure enviroment for the anole, it needs to be able to move around without being seen to feel secure, lots more branches and fake plants on them, to create a more natural bush will help...can tell from all those photo's that he's currently staring at the cieling wondering how to get out, an indicator he's not feeling secure


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes i have ordered a lot of artificial vines and plants on amazon. Expecting them today.

I have a new concern about the little lizard. She doesnt seem to use her back right leg at all. Just lets it drag or hang wherever she goes. Ive inspected the leg and nothing at all seems to be wrong with it.

I am wondering if it is some psychological factor with losing her from left that has stopped her using her back right. 


p.s. im using uva/b lighting, repti calcium dusted on crickets a couple times a week, and a repti multivitamin once a week. She is getting all the nutrients needed.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

as long as you feed well gutloaded insects, and provide UVB, you dont need the multi-vitamin aswell, it is possible to overdose on D3 otherwise

was she using the back leg before? if so, she could be still adjusting to life with 3 legs

you can do a little test, try touching her leg with a pencil (or anything long), and lift the leg up gently, without touching any other part of her body, see if she reacts at all - do this very slowly, if she's still jittery around you, then you might have to wait a few minutes for her to relax then slowly move the pencil towards her


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

So using well fed gutloaded crickets and uvb lighting which I am, i dont need to use the repti calcium or repti multivitamin? 

What am I testing for with the pencil? That she responds to feeling in the leg? As I've held her, I've raised and lowered her leg up and down with no response from her. If I attempt the good working leg she jumps out of my hand. 

I cannot recall if she ever used that leg. Was too concerned with the front leg that was clearly damaged.

The leg in question is muscularly identical to the good hind leg. This would lead me to believe she has been using it recently.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

you do still need to dust all her insects with pure Calcium powder - but the UVB will enable the anole to produce as much D3 she needs without overdosing, so just stick with the calcium (unless the vet has advised additional vitamins for a short time)

yep thats exactly what you were looking for, a difference in response between the legs; hmm does sound like something is wrong, another trip or call to the vet is in order, paralysis isnt a good sign


----------

